# Uli in den Knasst!



## DonEnrico (4 Nov. 2013)

Anklage zugelassen
Bayern-Präsident Uli Hoeneß muss vor Gericht

04.11.2013, 10:58 Uhr dpa:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (4 Nov. 2013)

*Das Landgericht München wird den Fall Uli Hoeneß ab dem10. März 2014 verhandeln. 
Der Präsident des FC Bayern soll Erträge aus Aktiengeschäften in der Schweiz vor dem Fiskus versteckt haben.

*Jetzt wird es ernst für Uli Hoeneß. Die Wirtschaftsstrafkammer des Oberlandesgerichts München II hat die Anklage der Staatsanwaltschaft München II gegen den Präsidenten des FC Bayern München wegen Steuerhinterziehung vom 30. Juli 2013 "unverändert" zur Hauptverhandlung zugelassen.
Der Prozess beginnt am 10. März 2014. Zunächst sind vier Verhandlungstage angesetzt. Hoeneß wird Einkommensteuerhinterziehung vorgeworfen. Der 61-Jährige hatte im Januar bei den Finanzbehörden Selbstanzeige gestellt und zugegeben, Kapitalerträge auf einem Depotkonto bei einer Züricher Bank nicht versteuert zu haben.
Dort hatte er seine Erträge aus Aktien- und Devisengeschäften gelagert. Wie viel Geld Hoeneß insgesamt in der Schweiz deponiert hatte, ist noch unklar.
Im März hatte die Staatsanwaltschaft das Privathaus sowie Büroräume von Hoeneß untersucht und Haftbefehl erlassen. Dieser wurde gegen Zahlung einer Kaution in Millionenhöhe außer Kraft gesetzt. Trotz der Steueraffäre blieb Hoeneß bisher Aufsichtsratschef des FC Bayern.
"Ich habe wie 48.000 andere Deutsche eine Selbstanzeige gestellt und wüsste nicht, warum meine nicht gültig sein sollte. Ich werde in aller Ruhe abwarten, wie die Selbstanzeige zu Ende geht, und dann sehen, wie es weitergeht. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es ein gutes Ende gibt", hatte Hoeneß im Juli gesagt.


Quelle : welt.de // lwa


----------



## beachkini (4 Nov. 2013)

Unternehmen wie amazon, Apple usw. verdienen hier Milliarden und schieben ihre Gewinne ins Ausland und zahlen in Deutschland praktisch keine Steuern und niemanden interessiert es. Da sind die paar Hoeneßkröten ein Mäuseschiss gegen. Darüber sollte mal mehr berichtet werden und nicht über so kleine Fische mit den paar Mio. Aber die Politik will die Großen ja nicht verärgern und eventuell Arbeitsplätze gefährden und geht aus reinem Aktionismus gegen die Kleinen vor. Alles damit der "dumme Bürger" denkt da passiert was..Ein Witz ist das!


----------



## Crippler (4 Nov. 2013)

beachkini schrieb:


> Unternehmen wie amazon, Apple usw. verdienen hier Milliarden und schieben ihre Gewinne ins Ausland und zahlen in Deutschland praktisch keine Steuern und niemanden interessiert es. Da sind die paar Hoeneßkröten ein Mäuseschiss gegen. Darüber sollte mal mehr berichtet werden und nicht über so kleine Fische mit den paar Mio. Aber die Politik will die Großen ja nicht verärgern und eventuell Arbeitsplätze gefährden und geht aus reinem Aktionismus gegen die Kleinen vor. Alles damit der "dumme Bürger" denkt da passiert was..Ein Witz ist das!



Stimmt genau.

Und der ''dumme Bürger'' sollte mal anfangen nachzudenken.

Meines Wissens hat Hoeneß inzwischen längst gezahlt. Wenn Hoeneß also wirklich in den Kanst müsste, auf wessen kosten geht dass dan wohl????????????????????????


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Nov. 2013)

Ich will den Uli jetzt auch nicht unbedingt in Schutz nehmen aber in meinen Augen gehören nur richtige Schwerverbrecher wie Mörder, Vergewaltiger, Geiselnehmer, Schlägertypen usw. in den Knast! 
Der einfach gestrickte "Bild-Pöbel" würde dies sicher toll finden wenn jemand wie der Uli auf Steuerzahlerkosten in den Knast müsste aber was würde dies dem Staat/Steuerzahler nutzen.

Natürlich gehört er bestraft und wie kann man einem reichen Steuerhinterzieher am besten strafen? Indem es ans Geld geht! Wenn es nach mir geht müssten Steuerhinterzieher wie der Uli natürlich die komplette Summe nachzahlen und als Strafe noch mal das 2-3 fache dieser hinterzogenen Summe. Mit diesem Geld könnte man jedenfalls was anfangen. Wenn Uli im Knast sitzt, haben "wir" nichts davon!


----------



## simsonfan (4 Nov. 2013)

So naja dann gebe ich auch mal meienn Senf dazu ...

Steuerhinterziehung ist zurecht eine Straftat! Sie beginnt bei der Zigarettenschachtel, die über das erlaubte Maß hinaus aus dem Ausland mit eingeführt wird, geht über Peter Graf, Zumwinkel, Höneß usw. bis hin zu Großkonzernen wie u.a. Amazon.

Sie alle sollten verfolgt und aufgeklärt werden ... alles andere wäre ein Schlag ins Gesicht des kleinen Mannes!

Da diese Strafverfolgung bei Konzernen nur in seltensten Fällen geschieht rechtfertigt dies in meinen Augen jedoch nicht einen Verzicht im Fall Höneß. Wo will man anfangen und wo aufhören? Vor allem war es ja stets er selbst der mit erhobenem Zeigefinger Kritik in alle Richtungen austeilte und mit seinem Saubermann-Image auch Gehöhr und Annerkennung fand ... die Zeiten sind jedoch vorbei. Deshalb soll er seine "gerechte Strafe" erhalten.


----------



## Death Row (4 Nov. 2013)

beachkini schrieb:


> Da sind die paar Hoeneßkröten ein Mäuseschiss gegen. Darüber sollte mal mehr berichtet werden und nicht über so kleine Fische mit den paar Mio.



Ach wie süß.....


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Nov. 2013)

simsonfan schrieb:


> Sie alle sollten verfolgt und aufgeklärt werden ... alles andere wäre ein Schlag ins Gesicht des kleinen Mannes!



Ist leider viel zu oft der Fall. Der kleine Mann wird für vieles bestraft, bei dem Promis und vor allem Politiker straffrei ausgehen. Siehe Drohnenaffäre oder Guttenberg.



> Da diese Strafverfolgung bei Konzernen nur in seltensten Fällen geschieht rechtfertigt dies in meinen Augen jedoch nicht einen Verzicht im Fall Höneß. Wo will man anfangen und wo aufhören? Vor allem war es ja stets er selbst der mit erhobenem Zeigefinger Kritik in alle Richtungen austeilte und mit seinem Saubermann-Image auch Gehöhr und Annerkennung fand ... die Zeiten sind jedoch vorbei. Deshalb soll er seine "gerechte Strafe" erhalten.



Ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## comatron (5 Nov. 2013)

beachkini schrieb:


> Aber die Politik ... geht aus reinem Aktionismus gegen die Kleinen vor.



Die Politik hat damit recht wenig zu tun.
Ich fühle ja auch ganz dolle mit dem "kleinen" Hoeneß mit und habe die letzten Monate fast ununterbrochen geweint.

Aber wenn's tröstet : Recht hat mit Gerechtigkeit mitunter nicht viel zu tun und Volkes Meinung ist dabei auch nicht gerade sehr gefragt.


----------



## beachkini (5 Nov. 2013)

Mein Text ist völlig anders zu verstehen. Hoeneß ist natürlich ein Verbrecher und ich würde mit ihm ganz anders umgehen wie es der Fall ist. Die Strafen in Deutschland sind einfach nur lächerlich, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Es geht einfach darum, dass Deutschland weitaus mehr Steuereinnahmen flöten gehen und diese paar Hoeneß Mio da im Verhältnis völlig egal sind. Man muss sich z.B. nur die ganzen US Unternehmen angucken. Was die hier für Gewinne erzielen und was die an Steuern u. Löhnen (zum Teil natürlich nur) zahlen. Zum Dank bieten wir denen hier eine perfekte Infrastruktur und Arbeitsleistung zum Hungerlohn. Aber der Hoeneß, der ist wichtig..


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Nov. 2013)

beachkini schrieb:


> Aber der Hoeneß, der ist wichtig..



Damit kann man das Volk schön unterhalten bzw. ablenken. Gegen die Wirtschaft getraut man sich dagegen nicht vorzugehen, wie beachkini es richtig schreibt.
Da ist wie mit diesem Tebartz-van Elst. Der muss mittlerweile für die katholische Kirche als Sündenbock herhalten. Das in den anderen Bistümern genauso Millionen und Abermillionen an Steuergeldern verschwendet werden, gerät da in den Hintergrund und interessiert auch kaum einen. Im Erzbistum München wird für schlappe 130 Mio.(nach bisheriger Finanzplanung - wir wissen ja wie das ausgeht) ein neues Verwaltungsgebäude gebaut. Ja das ist natürlich extrem wichtig!


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2013)

Mir gefällt der Gedanke, dass Hoeness im Knast sitzt


----------



## DiggerSoundDiggerBounce (10 Nov. 2013)

Wird er aber nicht...


----------



## r0ck3tm4n (10 Nov. 2013)

In den Knast mit ihn, bei Wasser und Brot!


----------



## Chamser81 (10 Nov. 2013)

r0ck3tm4n schrieb:


> In den Knast mit ihn, bei Wasser und Brot!



Da gibt es so viele andere Verbrecher die dies eher verdient hätten aber wenn Du meinst!


----------



## yadou (12 Nov. 2013)

Da befindet er sich dann mit Rummenigge in guter Gesellschaft, der aufgrund eines Uhrenschmuggels zu einer Geldstrafe von 250k verurteilt worden ist.

Rummenigge ist damit vorbetraft, aber das interessiert vom AR kein Schwein.

Bayern halt


----------



## dooley242 (17 Nov. 2013)

Ich befürchte, da wird leider nicht viel passieren.

Wie heisst das noch: die kleinen hängt man, die grossen lässt man laufen.
Aber der Vorschlag mit Nachzahlung und dreifacher Satz als Strafe ist wirklich gut.


----------



## fredclever (2 Dez. 2013)

Der Bundesgerichtshof hat vor einiger Zeit mal ein eindeutiges Urteil gefällt. Wer mehr als 1. Millionen Euro an Steuern hinterzogen hat, kann nicht mehr mit einer Bewährungsstrafe davonkommen. Ich sehe nicht ein, warum das nicht auch für den Bayernboss gelten soll. Er hat sich zwar selbst angezeigt. Aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren die Medien ihm bereits auf den Fersen, außerdem war seine Selbstanzeige unvollständig. Das heißt er hat bewußt Dinge unterschlagen. Daher muß er in den Knast. Deutsches Recht gilt auch für einen Ulli Höneß am Tegernsee


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Dez. 2013)

Ich möchte Hoeneß und Co. sicher nicht in Schutz nehmen aber solange die größten Steuerverschwender dieser Republik, nämlich Politiker (in Deutschland als auch in der EU) weiterhin straflos unsere Steuern (und wir reden da von Milliarden und Abermilliarden) im Inland wie auch im Ausland verschwenden können ohne das sie dafür belangt werden, solange will ich keine Menschen wie Hoeneß hinter Gittern sehen!

Es ist mir natürlich klar das dies jeder anders empfindet und dies somit reine Ansichtssache ist aber ich schließe mich da dieser Äußerung Der Staat beraubt die Bürger und Ihr zahlt keine Abgaben! - Godfrey Bloom - YouTube absolut an!


----------



## kerlonmania (26 Jan. 2014)

Thanks for the news


----------

